# Egueule 4000!



## elroy

* FÉLICITATIONS!  *
** 
*Ta présence nous fait ADORER la langue française!*​


----------



## funnydeal

*Congratulations Egueule !!!*​


----------



## beri

pour gueugueu, hip hip hip!!!!
tiiiinkiète elle a rien ta gueule 
à bientôt pour mes mille. C quand même un cap mieux que tes 4000


----------



## superromu

Merci Eguele pour tout ce que tu fais pour ce forum ! 
et en plus c'est un super modo


----------



## Jana337

*My sincere compliments!*

​


----------



## Sev

Egueule pour tes 4000 voici les félicitations...
...d'un ami.  

Bon je plaisante voici les félicitations des vrais amis de WR French-English, j'ai nommé :
Gil, DDT et Benjy


----------



## DDT

Et voici mes *Félicitations*​
après le "thumbs up" des cousins d'Asie  

DDT


----------



## Agnès E.

Quatre mille fois son...

Oeil de lynx ? (Non.)
Oeil de boeuf ? (Meuh non.)
Oeil de chat ? (Non plus.)
Oeil de biche ? (Euh... non.)
Oeil de tigre ? (Trop cher. Non.)
Oeil de perdrix ? (Beurk. Non.)

(Rheu hum...)

Quatre mille fois son oeil d'aigle...

(Oui, c'est ça !)

Quatre mille fois son oeil d'aigle 
Nous a...

(Oh, j'ai faim, moi.
Bon, vous n'avez qu'à terminer mon discours pour moi, hein !
Je vous laisse...)

Quatre mille bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, Cath ! Et bravo, tu es la meilleure !


----------



## Artrella

*    Felices 4000 Egueule!!!!    *​


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Egueule!


 the heights of accomplishment


Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations E-Gueule ​  

--- What a name!!! --- What a milestone!!! --- What a knowledge!!! --- What energy!!! --- What a member!!! --- What a woman!!! ---​


----------



## Phryne

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Egueule!!!​ 
And thanks for all your help


----------



## Kelly B

Good heavens, didn't we just do one of these? The latest thousand posts were quick! -- and excellent. Thanks for everything, and

Félicitations!


----------



## lsp

CONGRATULATIONS, EGUELE!!!!
p.s. compliments on your signature


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations on 4,000 worth-reading posts! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Euguele! Keep it up!


----------



## Cath.S.

Mes amis, je vous remercie pour votre humour, votre tendresse, votre chaleur,  pour vos compliments, vos photos, vos T-shirts !

Laissez-moi vous serrer dans mes bras !
Oui, tous !
J'ai de très grands bras.


----------



## la grive solitaire

******4,000 FELICITATIONS, EGUEULE!*****


 SHOOT THE MOON!http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/9049/corp17349sf.jpg*​


----------



## timpeac

Egueule

Mon amie, si c'est que tu n'es pas encore aux 5 mille, c'est que tes ailes de géant t'empêchent de marcher. Merci de l'aide, l'humour, le bon-sens et l'amitié que tu nous apportes.

Bisous Tim x.


----------



## meili

*Congratulations! 4, 000!*


----------



## Like an Angel

*Congrants Egueule!!!*​


----------



## $orceress

*CONGRATULATIONS EGUEULE!!! you made it to 4K!!!*
*way to go!!!!*

*  *


----------



## Aupick

4000, ce n'est qu'un numéro, c'est rien de spécial.







Mais là, egueule, vu que chacun de tes 4000 posts est une perle, que chacune de tes explications éclaire encore une partie de l'obscurité qu'est mon français, que chacune de tes traductions me fait penser 'Why didn't I think of that?', même surtout quand tu traduis vers l'anglais, là, egueule, je ne peux dire que : mille fois merci !


----------



## charlie2

Thank you so much for more than just being there.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Egueule: It's a shame we don't get to see one another as often as before! I need to hang out in the Frenchie forum for a while.    

Many warm congratulations!


----------



## Amityville

How many pearls you must have cast, egueule. Don't stop, this particular swine (Perky Robert) really enjoys them.


----------

